# New River Hawk B-72 Osprey



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

So is the model the B-72 Osprey?
If so, how did they come up w/that name?
How can someone check it out if it's not out yet? 
Sounds cool btw...
Just curious
~ Kevin


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

Bently, I mean Beavertail must have sold their, I mean Hells bays mold........I always get confused....:cmontehfunny:


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

thats funny, i dont care who you are


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Whatever - all I know is that they have a new boat coming out and if it looks like the B-60 but is bigger and all composite...weighs in at 350 lbs...and rated for a 40hp...add to this all the options and accessories...it's going to be one heck of a boat. 

River Hawk is big in Georgia but we only have little ponds to fish...like Lanier, Hartwell, West Point, Oconee, and Clarks Hill to name a few.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

If they do as good a job on it as they did on my Kingfisher then it will be a great boat!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Buddy of mine Has one of thier Boats ...He says "total POS"


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

my buddy has a kingfisher B-60 and it's a great boat that he ever owned!

Riverhawks stay in Ga and Gheenoes stay in Florida then stay out of each other business!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I smell a shill.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> my buddy has a kingfisher B-60 and it's a great boat that he ever owned!
> 
> Riverhawks stay in Ga and Gheenoes stay in Florida then stay out of each other business!



Tere's plenty of happy gaynoe owners in gawga


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I smell a shill.


Yes, it is pretty shill-icious, probably could have been posted differently. This forum has a way of telling it like it is when sniffed out 

Noe-ettica no fair on the hit and run. Your buddy doesn't like his boat because of what? Are you saying that simply because it's not a gheenoe? Does it have construction issues? You gotta fill us in more. 

You gotta admit there isn't much to these boats to mess up. We are all aware of the issues with the 'noes like uneven rails, off-center drains, etc but hey these are not big issues, and at this price range are acceptable otherwise they would not sell a zillion of them, correct? If they were asking $10k for the hull I doubt they'd be around long with those issues. 

I've seen the riverhawk boats at the local dealer and can honestly say if I had the budget to buy new for the duck boat, I would have hands-down bought a riverhawk. Their features-for duck hunters at least-are vastly superior to the gheenoes. Flat floor, gunbox, etc all standard. They also had a nice open-floored decked model similiar to an MV that was nice. 

My $.02

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will have to call him I just remmber That he thought the hull Shell looked like the shell had been laying around a long time and then the model spicific pieces were added ...causing sepration issues at the attach / Glassed in points Gel Coat Cracking Etc ...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Riverhawk has had some QC issues in the past... my first sunk because one of the workers didn't glass the bottom thick enough and there were voids in the hull. They were good about it and replaced the hull with a brand new one, even though the sinker was a closeout floor model that I bought at a deal.  
My dealer in Tallahassee stopped selling them because of problems, but that was a few years ago and I think the issues have since been worked out, as Riverhawk has come under new ownership. My 15'4" model is great except for the fact that the transom is crooked, which is a "problem" I believe I have seen in Gheenoes as well. Doesn't hurt the performance of the hull.
That being said, here in Lake City there is another Riverhawk dealer and I may have to stop by and make a mistake. Pugar needs to think of having a heavier presence in SGANFLA. (South Georgia North Florida). I see more Riverhawks here.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Shill away but:


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> my first sunk because one of the workers didn't glass the bottom thick enough


Ah, chopper guns, in skilled hands, a useful tool, in unskilled hands,
an accident waiting to happen. Not confined to small hulls either.
In this age of new technology and materials, the best way to use
the new stuff isn't always understood by the shops. read this:


http://www.yachtsurvey.com/Fiberglass_Boats.htm


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > my first sunk because one of the workers didn't glass the bottom thick enough
> 
> 
> Ah, chopper guns, in skilled hands, a useful tool, in unskilled hands,
> ...


WOW. Interesting read to say the least. 

Wish that article would have gotten specific with names or zoomed out a bit in the pics so we cold see the hulls and what makes they were.

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

More reading

http://marinesurvey.com/yacht/material.htm

http://www.yachtsurvey.com/core_materials.htm


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

That is some interesting reading. As most of you know, 2-3 years ago - River Hawk changed owenership and made a complete turnaround. They build a very nice boat now and stand behind their product. Any questions - just give the owner, Bob, a call at the factory. Back to the new boat - when photos of the new B-72 Osprey are available - I'll make sure to post them. Check out their website for updates. 

www.riverhawkboats.com


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, new owner, better workmanship, yada yada yada.

So now more than ever they are promoting "All RIVER HAWK boats make use of OUTRIGGER THEORY THECHNOLOGY featuring reverse chines in their hull design. " Thats directly from their wedsite.

What I don't see mentioned is where they "borrowed" that technology from. I have always heard that they used to be a contractor for Gheen Mfg. and because of poor workmanship, in the past of course, lost the contract.

Since you know the owner better than I, can you ask him if they ever obtained the rights to use the patented design from Gheen Mfg.?

That is a sticking point for me and will never feel that I can give them the respect that others get until I know for sure.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

a Shill is worse than STINKY TOFU !!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-headache.gif]
Follow Thumper's rule: If you can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you serious?  Okay...we all know that many years ago Gheenoe and River Hawk had an agreement...blah, blah, blah.  Several owners later - River Hawk has made changes and now builds a nice boat and unlike some boat builders - there is not a stick of wood in the boat.  Composite - yep, there are all kinds...River Hawk just happens to use high quality composite materials.  

The outrigger theory statement - it's called marketing...and is a true statement.  Funny part - I have heard that some boat builders that utilize this hull design use 3" - 3 1/2" width in the "outrigger" - River Hawk uses 5"!  Heck - if it were me and might help sell more boats - I'd make sure to put that on the website too and let the customer do their homework to see what it means.

BTW - Peenoe (another Gheenoe deal gone sour) also uses the outrigger theory.  Check out their website too and you will find that they go as far as using a building procedure called Vacuum infusing...and use vinyl ester resign and kevlar and PVC Core material.  If you know anything about boat building - you know vacuum infusing is a quality procedure...and is costly.  A few other boat builders use this "cheap" method also.  I guess that's why Peenoe has a 3 year warranty.

www.spiderboats.com

I love micro skiffs...Gheenoes, River Hawks, ECC, and starting to really like the Peenoe.  Heck - be proud that a little Gheenoe is in every boat using this style hull.  Everybody that is a fan of micro skiffs and small boats knows who got it all started...that doesn't mean other companies don't build nice boats!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

> Are you serious?  Okay...we all know that many years ago Gheenoe and River Hawk had an agreement...blah, blah, blah.  Several owners later - River Hawk has made changes and now builds a nice boat and unlike some boat builders - there is not a stick of wood in the boat.  Composite - yep, there are all kinds...River Hawk just happens to use high quality composite materials.
> 
> The outrigger theory statement - it's called marketing...and is a true statement.  Funny part - I have heard that some boat builders that utilize this hull design use 3" - 3 1/2" width in the "outrigger" - River Hawk uses 5"!  Heck - if it were me and might help sell more boats - I'd make sure to put that on the website too and let the customer do their homework to see what it means.
> 
> ...


IMHO, this debate is a can of worms. Do we really want to go there? : :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Are you serious?  Okay...we all know that many years ago Gheenoe and River Hawk had an agreement...blah, blah, blah.


 [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Are you serious?  Okay...we all know that many years ago Gheenoe and River Hawk had an agreement...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]


OK, so I'm totally in agreement this guy is either the owner of, or works for, Riverhawk boats. Further, this should be posted in the shill section. 

But honestly, if the place has changed hands, what does that have to do with the new owners/management? A deal was made, way back when. It didn't work out as planned. Parties settled and moved on. Then the business was sold, and a new owner and team comes in, trying to make the best boats they can, and establish themselves as a quality builder. 

I'm not taking sides either way, but it seems this forum is harsh on riverhawks because of something that happened years ago, by/to *completely different people that, as far as I know, had absolutely no dealings with Gheen*. Why are the new owners being dragged into this?

Just asking!?!?!???


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

If I buy a riverhawk boat, will u guys shut up and just get in my (who knows) and fish for god sake!

I'm bored of this already.......

I believe the owner of the riverhawk should get some respect and have it's own way doing different built and layout of the boat compared gheenoe and riverhawk.

I seen both boats and it's different built between a riverhawk and gheenoe.

Riverhawk boat owners should get some respect in microskiff.com and everyone needs to treat each other respect.

This is about microskiff.com.........NOT gheenoe.net or customgheenoe.com

Why millions of jonboat models with tons of different name brand? 

NO MORE BASHING.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

> > > Are you serious?  Okay...we all know that many years ago Gheenoe and River Hawk had an agreement...blah, blah, blah.
> >
> >
> > [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]
> ...


Best line of this thread so far. 



> But honestly, if the place has changed hands, what does that have to do with the new owners/management? A deal was made, way back when. It didn't work out as planned. Parties settled and moved on. Then the business was sold, and a new owner and team comes in, trying to make the best boats they can, and establish themselves as a quality builder.
> 
> I'm not taking sides either way, but it seems this forum is harsh on riverhawks because of something that happened years ago, by/to *completely different people that, as far as I know, had absolutely no dealings with Gheen*. Why are the new owners being dragged into this?
> 
> Just asking!?!?!???


This was pretty much covered in a topic I started in the early stages of microskiff.com.  Thread was titled "A question of ethics". Not taking sides here but it more or less has to do with knowingly purchasing something that was "stolen".  Again, I'm not taking sides but it made me understand why people feel the way they do about it.

BTW GS, which RH did you end up with?  I don't remember you posting under the "bragging section". :-/  Pics would keep me from having to read all dem words. ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> River Hawk has a new boat coming out in the next few months.  The boat is said to have 5" higher sides that don't turn inward so it has a ton of space...





> The outrigger theory statement - it's called marketing...and is a true statement.  Funny part - I have heard that some boat builders that utilize this hull design use 3" - 3 1/2" width in the "outrigger" - River Hawk uses 5"!


So which one is it with the new boat? Outrigger, a new design, or a knockoff of someone elses design? Like I said:










There is a right way to do it and a wrong way. IMHO GS is getting what he deserves. Take a look at the Terrapin Dragonfly if you want to see someone attempting improving upon an existing design and presenting it professionally. Then come back here and laugh.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif] [smiley=popcorn1.gif]


                        I'm so easily entertained...

Remember: He who dies having owned the most boats wins!

      Nowhere does it say what brand, just the most!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan, look, i am being quiet...can I get a star sticker?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to clarify; Any private individual that owns a micro of any brand is more than welcome here in my opinion.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am going to emphasize this until one shows up.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I am going to emphasize this until one shows up.


                             1


                  there's a big "one"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> This is about microskiff.com.........NOT gheenoe.net or customgheenoe.com
> 
> Why millions of jonboat models with tons of different name brand?
> 
> NO MORE BASHING.


I agree...  



> Just to clarify; Any private individual that owns a micro of any brand is more than welcome here in my opinion.


I agree...



> Further, this should be posted in the shill section.


I agree, and I should have moved this post a long time ago... I'm very sorry.



> Jan, look, i am being quiet...can I get a star sticker?


Thank You Curtis... and yes you get a star sticker. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Jan, look, i am being quiet...can I get a star sticker?


You've already got 5 stars under your name. We should all get stars for humoring you........... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Good thing I didn't get involved in this Gheenoe vs the world pissing contest. Wait...ooops...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

forgot to unzip, didn't ya?... ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Good thing I didn't get involved in this Gheenoe vs the world pissing contest. Wait...ooops...





> forgot to unzip, didn't ya?... ;D



LMAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> > Good thing I didn't get involved in this Gheenoe vs the world pissing contest.  Wait...ooops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

It's a shame I can't post some information that I came across just the other day. How about this...The talk of the B-72 started last year - I heard more about it recently and even saw it on a boat dealers website. Please visit 
www.boatingatlanta.com 

http://www.boatingatlanta.com/River%20Hawk/Riverhawk_1.htm

Scroll down to the bottom of the page -

Owner of River Hawk...that's funny...you guys said that last year and during the Fall of 2007. 

JIM FARMER - aka White Fly (Gheeone owner you guys know)...please educate everyone on who owns River Hawk and if it's me or not. BTW - you still got your LT25? As I've said before - nice ride.

Someone asked about my boat (boats)...I don't have a micro skiff yet...was about to buy a B-60...decided to wait on the new one...but my buddy purchased one and loves it...fishes and runs great with the 25 fourstroke. Oh yeah...my boats - a 27' Sun Tracker pontoon - Regency model with a 135 I/O Mercruiser and a Stratos 273 Vindicator Bass Boat with a 150 Merc. I'll take some pictures of them with their covers on if you'd like? About to unpack the Stratos now that Lanier has at least 10 feet in it.  Father owns a Allison Craft XB 2002 - www.allisonboats.com 

That all being said - how bout' them Georgia Bulldogs!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it bud, some Gheenoe guys just get a little wound up sometimes. 

I would like to see a 72" wide Riverhawk thoguh, that's a wide boat.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Check out their website www.riverhawkboats.com ....Bob, the OWNER, said he hoped to have one built in a month or two. I can't wait to see it. If it looks like I think it will - I will sell the bass boat and get the B-72 with a 40hp. He even said the gunnels would flair out a little...much like a Rolled Gunnel boat...adding to room inside.

You got a RH?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

No, I don't own one, but I do like to see new rigs. 

I'll keep an eye on their site for some pics.

I like their tunnel B-60, cool little boat.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I wud luv to have a B-72 Osprey with 50hp yami 2-smoke but I leave it up in Geogria so gheenoers can't get jealous while they owned a LT's in Florida.........Lol.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Just discovered this thread. : It reminded me that I'd seen a fly fishing show with lots of River Hawk footage. I thought it was interesting to see one in action, so here's the link.

http://www.myoutdoortv.com/video/video.php?v=IFjyFkFwbbQbFZXFL9Une8UF0iCyc885
Be sure to watch the end, where he dumps it off the trailer. ;D


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

funny - that's the guy my buddy bought his Riverhawk from, he is a dealer in Middle TN.

The Caney Fork is a nice trout river in Middle TN...love fishing there!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> funny - that's the guy my buddy bought his Riverhawk from, he is a dealer in Middle TN.
> 
> The Caney Fork is a nice trout river in Middle TN...love fishing there!


My dad has a place near Monterey, TN. How close is that to Caney Fork?


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Fished the caney in college lots. Still got buddies that fish it regular. Fish are much bigger and more plentiful now. 

Sorry carry on


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Just discovered this thread. : It reminded me that I'd seen a fly fishing show with lots of River Hawk footage. I thought it was interesting to see one in action, so here's the link.
> 
> http://www.myoutdoortv.com/video/video.php?v=IFjyFkFwbbQbFZXFL9Une8UF0iCyc885
> Be sure to watch the end, where he dumps it off the trailer.  ;D


It took me a minute to find it since it was in part 2 but that was ugly. I don't wish that on anyone.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Just discovered this thread. : It reminded me that I'd seen a fly fishing show with lots of River Hawk footage. I thought it was interesting to see one in action, so here's the link.
> >
> > http://www.myoutdoortv.com/video/video.php?v=IFjyFkFwbbQbFZXFL9Une8UF0iCyc885
> > Be sure to watch the end, where he dumps it off the trailer.  ;D
> ...


Just watched it again, and now I realize it wasn't quite at the end of the show. It's actually at 8:50 in part 2. Thanks for pointing that out, Tom.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang it, I thought thats how it was supposed to be done. That explains a lot... [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> > funny - that's the guy my buddy bought his Riverhawk from, he is a dealer in Middle TN.
> >
> > The Caney Fork is a nice trout river in Middle TN...love fishing there!
> 
> ...


Probably an hour...not too far...and a pretty straight shot down I-40...


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a B-60 for three weeks...the roller on the front of the trailer broke through the hull...too bad I did not know that when I left the ramp. Mine nearly sank too. I contacted the company and they gave me a refund after a long discussion. They said they would fix it...but it would not look like new. Then they tried to tell me I hit something. I showed them were the roller hit the hull on the bottom of the trailer and that it matched perfectly with the damage. I was not going to settle for a damaged boat when it was not my fault. I'm glad I got my money back...but the whole deal kind of sucked. I hope the new owners have fixed these issues, because it could be a cool boat.


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

I know this thread is ancient but I am intrigued by the looks. I had a b60 and loved it but it was a wet ride in chop. This may have solved that issue. Anyone ever been on one of these?


----------



## uftc4 (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought a new River Hawk Osprey 6 months ago and have been very pleased with it so far. I have it on a lift at my house in SW Florida and mostly fish back bays, so I was not concerned about running in heavy chop. In moderate chop it has been fine, and has been dry.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah, google is my friend. 


Glad to see someone has owned one of these. i am actively searching for one.

Thanks.


----------



## OPFish (Mar 28, 2017)

uftc4 said:


> I bought a new River Hawk Osprey 6 months ago and have been very pleased with it so far. I have it on a lift at my house in SW Florida and mostly fish back bays, so I was not concerned about running in heavy chop. In moderate chop it has been fine, and has been dry.


It has been over 2 years now since you bought it. How do like the River Hawk Osprey. Has it held up well? I have been looking at boats in this size and weight and trying to compare this with the Salt Marsh and Shadow Cast models.
Thanks,


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks like this thread got started a long time ago, but since it has been resurrected, I would love to know what any B-72 Osprey owners think about their skiff.
I am currently looking at the Gheenoe Super 16 and then came across the Osprey. The much bigger beam might be helpful in stability for a big guy like me. I'd like to know how good the quality of the build is and if anyone has come across any issues with theirs.

I'm generally in the 320-330lb range and would like to get something that will support my weight, feel big enough for me to be comfortable, and also be able to have another person fish with me.
I currently own a 15ft jon boat with a 55" beam. With a modified wood front deck. (kind of a bass boat conversion) that is not stable at all.

Thanks!


----------

